# Name those cameras.......



## Focusman (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello gentlemen (and Ladies ???).
For my first post I will test your knowledge of very old and odd cameras.In this picture you see four British photographers.This picture was taken when the first US troops arrived in Northern Ireland ca1942.
My question is, what are the cameras used by those photogs. I have been searching and searching for anything that might help me identify those cameras.............result.......zero.My guess, mid to late 1930s (British...)press cameras ??????

If you click on the pic it will enlarge it for a better view.
From Life Magazine files.

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/73adb53e55efacff_large

Thanks and cheers
Joe


----------



## compur (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, they're press cameras.

This might help:
Presscameras


----------



## timor (Aug 15, 2012)

Joe, welcome to the forum.
Interesting photograph. Looks like the came to document Americans in Ireland and Americans documented them.
I have no idea about cameras, but I want one of those hold by the soldiers.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 15, 2012)

The Museum of Technology, the Great War and WWII" ?


----------



## IanG (Aug 17, 2012)

Well there's a Graflex Speed Graphic, (pre Anniversary), the rest look European. Hard to tell what makes and models.

Ian


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 17, 2012)

I always had a thing for Graflex cameras. Very cool ... They are not expensive now , but at one time I used to see them fairly regularly at flea markets for way less than a $50 bill. Makes me wish many times I would have bought one.


----------



## IanG (Aug 17, 2012)

I have 4 5"x4" Graflex cameras and they get used, for about 4/5 years I used a Crown Graphic while in Turkey, often hand-held and had two Speed graphics in the UK. More recently I've been using a Super Graphic in Turkey and have it with me at the moment in the UK.

Great cameras as long as you understand their limitations 

Ian


----------



## Focusman (Aug 20, 2012)

IanG said:


> I have 4 5"x4" Graflex cameras and they get used, for about 4/5 years I used a Crown Graphic while in Turkey, often hand-held and had two Speed graphics in the UK. More recently I've been using a Super Graphic in Turkey and have it with me at the moment in the UK.
> 
> Great cameras as long as you understand their limitations
> 
> Ian





Thank you everyone for your help.I guees those cameras will remain unknown to a point.
Cheers
Joe.


----------



## IanG (Aug 24, 2012)

Focusman said:


> Thank you everyone for your help.I guees those cameras will remain unknown to a point.
> Cheers
> Joe.



I've seen plenty of similar cameras to the others shown in the photo but it's not detailed enough to say what makes or models are shown, there's nothing unusual though.

Ian


----------

